# What does the "C" stand for ????????



## Scott Bushey (Dec 26, 2002)

Cathie Soles has inquired..............
&quot;Inquiring minds want to know!!!!&quot;

C. Matt McMahon...........

WHAT DOES THE &quot;C&quot; STAND FOR?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 26, 2002)

Calm, cool, collective?
Courageous?
Collegic?
Church Theologian?
Christian Philosopher?
Cordial?
Copious?
Convert?
Conversant?
Continuity?
Consistant?
I give up - what does the &quot;C&quot; stand for?


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 26, 2002)

You're killing me. 

Compliant?
Conformable?
Colloquial?
Confrontational?


I couldn't find a 'c' word for 'humble.'


----------



## pastorway (Dec 27, 2002)

A "C' word for humble........let's C.......

Conditionally Cenobitical

The Cephalometer reads "small" instead of "large" or "big"

Continually Cernuous

Cherishing Contrition

Condemning, Curbing, and Conquering Conceit




Now that we have exhausted the Character.....what about the name?

Chuck and Chas are both nick names for Charles.

If it were Calvin I doubt he would hide it behind the initial!

Cephas might lead to the nickname Pete.

Claudius Caesar??? Royalty?? Dictatorial??

Casper, as in the ghost? (If it is Casper, I'm gonna just [i:85fc37b18c]die[/i:85fc37b18c]!)

So that leaves Chester, Carmichael, and Conner.

If it were Carmichael, he would have likely gone by Michael Matthew McMahon growing up. 3M....did he invent post-it notes?

So Chester or Conner?

Chester Matthew or Conner Matthew (imagine his mom calling his first and middle name.....you know, like your mom did when you were in trouble......)

Speaking of his mom - did she watch Gun Smoke on tv about the time little C. Matt came along ? You know, wasn't that deputy named Chester? Or was it Festus? Or weren't there two deputies?

That settles it.

I am voting for Chester (besides, Scott is probably thinking, "No one will guess that I put it first in the list......they will think I am hiding it in the middle or at the end..........")

[i:85fc37b18c]So go ahead and defeat my logic if I am wrong! I dare ya![/i:85fc37b18c]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 27, 2002)

Pastor Way: &quot;Chester!&quot; Buwaaahhaaa.
No seriously, it could be Chester!

Matt is from Coconut Creek Florida. Maybe it's Coconut!!!!

Buwaahhaaaa!


----------



## lkjohnson (Dec 27, 2002)

*What does the "C" stand for??*

We really must find you guys something constructive to do.


----------



## Drdad (Dec 27, 2002)

Okay, I couldn't resist this flashback from the past:

&quot;C&quot; is for cookie, that't good enough for me


----------



## Christopher (Dec 27, 2002)

Maybe the &quot;c&quot; stands fro &quot;crazy.&quot; 

&quot;Crazy Matt McMahon&quot;


----------



## Christopher (Dec 27, 2002)

Better yet, maybe he was blessed to be named:

&quot;Cigar Matthew MaMahon&quot;


----------



## ~Cathie~ (Dec 27, 2002)

*what does the*

Hey this is great!!!!

Scott, I'm glad to see you got your courage up...lol

Not only have I not laughed so hard in a long time....thanks for the fun....it has even gotten our dear Webmaster to post him-self.....now that is a list of Cs.

I'm with Phillip....I think his logic is sorta sound{gotta say sorta in case we are wrong...you know to save face]

Chester Matthew MaMahon

~cis~


----------



## pastorway (Dec 27, 2002)

*The Most Obvious "C"*

Scotty.....we are assuming that you did indeed include the correct name in your choices......but you left out the most obvious &quot;C&quot;.....

[i:42e77b6363]Covenantal [/i:42e77b6363] Matthew McMahon!!

Can I hear an &quot;Amen&quot;, anyone ??


----------



## ~Cathie~ (Jan 7, 2003)

*Whe are you gonna tell us????*

So Scott, when do we get to hear what *C* stands for?

Waiting,

~cis~


----------



## pastorway (Jan 7, 2003)

&quot;Ask and it will be given to you.&quot; Matt. 7:7

We have asked. (I think we may be asking for it!) Will it be given to us?

PPPPPLLLLLEEEEEEAAAAAAAASSSSSSEEEEEEE????


----------



## ~Cathie~ (Jan 8, 2003)

*What does the*



I was told today that I would have to ask Matthew myself....but I'm not a buddy like Scott....so I do not think it is gonna work....does tears move CMMcMahon...boo hoo boo hoo.... I wanna know what *C* stands for.....

whaaaaaaawwwwhhhhhhh

 I know not a not discipline when I was a baby...


----------



## pastorway (Jan 8, 2003)

I think C. Matt will read our begging and pleading and answer us that for ourselves, apparently &quot;C&quot; stands for crybabies.......maybe if we throw a big enough fit he will tell us????


Maybe he will u2u us if we PROMISE not to tell!!!!!!!!!!

How 'bout it??

Please.

sniffle, sniff..........snort.........WWWAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 8, 2003)

When I was a boy the preacher in my grandmothers congregation was Jess O. Curry. No one knew what the O. stood for. I asked him what it was and he pulled me aside and told me in a very serious voice that his children did not even know what it was, but he would tell me if I promised not to tell anyone ever ( I was his pet project). I promised and he did. 

From that day on my life in that congregation was different. You would not want the pressure of that knowledge. People will do all sorts of things to wring it out of you. Some will be come &quot;close friends&quot;. Others will become beligerent. REALLY, YOU DON'T WANT THE BURDEN! You don't want to wrestle with the pride of that sort of knowledge either

Mr. Curry died several years ago and even at his funeral people came to me and wanted to know what his middle name was. Oh the pressure. . . . .


----------



## pastorway (Jan 8, 2003)

*You can tell us*

C'mon, you can tell us...what did the O. stand for?

Actually the pressure you descibe sounds like what happens to people who win the lottery. Since I do not play the lottery, maybe the webmaster could tell me what teh C. stands for so that I could better understand that lottery-winner pressure without having to compromise my beliefs.

Say, it isn't Compromise Matthew is it??

hehehe

I'll never give up. Beat me. Ban me. I have to know............wah, hahahahahahahaha


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 8, 2003)

Now that name sounds a little too much like a second or third generation American Puritan name. . . Compromise Matthew. Sort of has a ring to it.

As to the O.

You'll never get it out of me. I've resisted all these years. The rack, the screws, the many twisted implements designed to crack the will. . .


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 9, 2003)

All right Lawrence, you asked for it.

How about Rosanne reruns, non-stop until you cave?

Better yet, you'll never shake this one - 

[size=4:84117275be]B - I - N - G - O, 
B - I - N - G - O, 
B - I - N - G - O, 
And Bingo was his name-O[/size:84117275be]

AAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Works every time!


----------



## ChristianScientist (May 14, 2003)

Scott is bluffing. The real name does not appear in the list above. It is Cedric.

All you Americans out there- is it true that President Harry S. Trueman never really had a middle name, but put the S there to sound more statesmanlike?

James.


----------



## Wild Olive (May 15, 2003)

*Harry S. Trueman*

I don't know about the S but I can say for certain there was no e.

[Edited on 5-15-2003 by Wild Olive]


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jul 23, 2004)

I think it's 'Cecil'


----------



## twogunfighter (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm with the majority at Conner


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 23, 2004)

Charles Matthew McMahon - named after my dad.


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jul 27, 2004)

No, no... named after Spurgeon, obviously...


----------



## pastorway (Jul 27, 2004)

Really??? Truly????

I thought lately that it was [b:6c8469c976]C[/b:6c8469c976]rash McMahon and that you were the one destroying the forum!!

HA!

[i:6c8469c976]Chuck[/i:6c8469c976] it is then! :smug_b: 

Phillip


----------

